
Ask HN: Educational PC and Nintendo Switch Games for 6-8 year olds? - staunch
I&#x27;m hoping to get HN&#x27;s suggestions for good educational PC and Nintendo Switch games. Especially for improving reading&#x2F;writing and math.<p>I&#x27;m looking for both games that are 1) more fun than educational and 2) more educational than fun.<p>Thank you!
======
duxup
The Labo kits are pretty cool in terms of hands on building and such.

Having said that there really aren't much in the way of math and writing
focused games on the Switch.

